# Trailer/truck brake controller problem



## govman (Feb 4, 2010)

*other Trailer*

Alright heres to add to the conundrum. the pickup up to another trailer and it works just fine if you use the slide on the brake controller and there is juice to the brakes. but if i press the brake pedal it comes up with an error of the trailer disconnected but there is still juice to the brakes.

Thank you


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

You would need to look at the amperage draw of the brakes (total) and the amperage output of the trailer brake controller.

Amperage is how much "force" is required to activate something. Like a little motorcycle trying to pull a big trailer, maybe not enough "power" to pull it.

And trailer brakes typically are 2 or 4. I would imagine 6 to be not very common. Thus I would imagine that there would be brake controllers out there which can handle 2 or 4 brakes, but not 6?

The thing to do is call the brake controller manufacturer and see if the controller can handle 6 brakes? Maybe be adjusted for 6? Or perhaps a different model is needed?

And thank you for saving tax payer money! (Yours and mine!)


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

How many brakes on the 2nd trailer?


----------



## govman (Feb 4, 2010)

there are just 2 brakes on the other one, the brake controller is rated for 2,4, and 6.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

I would check the installation manual to see if there is any setting for the number of brakes.

And if no luck, call the manufacturer of the brake controller.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

The first thing I would check is the compatibility of your brake controller with a six brake set-up. From my experience, a six-brake set-up does require a special controller. Other than that, I would disconnect the rear axle's brake wiring, then try using the unit with the two axles. If you have not fried the controller by now, see if it would work with just two axles. If it does--TA-DA! The six brake set-up will be the problem. This would go back to the amperage draw part described by Billy_Bob.


----------

